

DailyBooth.com builds community through photos - pg
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-dailybooth-20100704,0,2881369,full.story

======
ceredona
Congrats guys.

Maybe somebody in the f^&$ing Visa office will take note and help @jon get
over here.

